# Real Vintage 50's



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally finished this dress today - had to make the cover for the belt buckle in the end.

It's made from a real vintage pattern. The bodice is satin and the skirt, yoke and belt are dupioni silk. The yoke has Swarovski bridal crystals.

If you're going to a 50's themed party and want pizzaz rather than poodle skirt, this feminine number should do the trick.










close up of the crystals:


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Very "I Love Lucy"

Great job!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice work Kellie. But then, you always do very nice work!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

beautiful - You have quite the knack for vintage wear.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

cool. i want one!!! love 50s vintage stuff


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, Ms. Wicked!!!! That is friggin' nice!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow! Those materials are very tricky and unforgiving to work with! It looks GREAT on you! Look at your tiny waist in that skirt! Have you seen how lots of celebs are bringing back the fingerwaves and Victory Rolls from the 40's??

Love it. You did a lot of work on that- you can tell!

d5


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Another beautifully made outfit. You look really nice in it too, Kellie.


----------

